# VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

In addition to my Touareg I've also got an unusual VW powered vehicle that many people know very little about. I figured I'd post it here just because it is getting to be snow season and it will start to see a lot of use running around our farm fields. I get more 'blank stares' driving this vehicle than anything else I've ever driven.








The engine is a VW flat 4 industrial version, front mounted but facing backward. The transmission is a VW bus tranny, 4 speed. The gears shift pattern is also backwards, with 4th gear being upper left and 1st gear being lower right. The brakes, lights, steering wheel, etc are all VW. The Snow Trac was made by Aktiv from the late 1950's to 1982 in Sweden, the body style is virutally unchanged for the entire production run, Aktiv purchased all their engines, lights, etc from VW. Typically they purchased "last years" parts that VW was discontinuing so a mirror from a 1976 bug might be found in a 1977 or 1978 Snow Trac. 








Approximately 2000 of them were made over the production life. The US Air Force used them in Alaska. The British Royal Commandos used them in Norway to patrol the borders during the cold war days (before they were replaced by the BV202). They are mostly aluminum and can be transported to remote locations by helicopter for rescue work. 








The advertisement above is from Norway and dates to 1957.
This military version (pictured below) is NOT my Snow Trac, but the photos of the first two in this thread are my unit. 








Top speed is a bit over 20 miles per hour. These things are geared for climbing and pulling and can easily pull 1000# in very deep snow while fully loaded with 7 passengers and all their gear. They can climb some amazingly extreme slopes that would scare a mountain goat. They can handle side slopes better than many of the modern snowcats because their center of gravity is very low.










_Modified by Melensdad at 12:01 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

That is a beautiful piece of machinery. My question would be, was there anything done to the carburator to insure fuel delivery on steep inclines? This is a common problem with me being an avid off-roader with a carburated vehicle. Awesome though. Thanks for the pics! Cheers!


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_was there anything done to the carburator to insure fuel delivery on steep inclines? 








None that I know of but then again there are some slight differences between the standard Flat 4 engines and the "industrial" versions. It is possible that there is some slight difference in the carb. Honestly I don't know.
BTW, there is one more thing to add, there were a few of these that were Porsche powered. I've tracked some of those down and they were used in Antractica. There were also VW powered units used in Antarctica.
Here are photos of Porsche powered Snow Tracs. Some of the units used in Antartica were standard units and some had a specially modified cabin.


























































_Modified by Melensdad at 6:48 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*









pics arentshowing up on my end. just me? could be my work firewall. not uncommon.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*

I know that Holley does make carburator that will run upside down, so is possible that VW took into consideration the possible uses of this engine and made appropriate changes (the're pretty smart).


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_








pics arentshowing up on my end. just me? could be my work firewall. not uncommon.

Sorry, but they are showing up for me and my office firewall is not blocking them _(and our IT guys are pretty crabby most of the time!)_ 








PRAY FOR SNOW!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_








PRAY FOR SNOW!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh I am, believe me. I already have the board waxed up, and just waiting. I would to strap on to the back of that thing and get pulled through some fresh pow! I'll pray for ya.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*

THOSE ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and the last set of pics isn't working for me either


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_
Oh I am, believe me. I already have the board waxed up, and just waiting. I would to strap on to the back of that thing and get pulled through some fresh pow! I'll pray for ya.
.

x 1 million


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Tuggle)*

OK sorry, the second set of photos were linked from my website but my server is set not to allow that so I liked back to Photobucket for the pictures. They should work properly now.
Sorry about the quality of this photo, it is from my camera phone.








Here is a rear view in my shop. The only entry is from the back. Although in an emergency there is a pop up sun roof.


















_Modified by Melensdad at 7:52 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

That is a truly amazing vehicle and piece of VW history. Do mind me asking how much you paid for it, and where it came from, and what it took to get it shipped? The Porsche versions, were those powered by the porsche flat 4 like in the 914s, or early 6cyl, from 911's?


----------



## bludunebuggy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

That thing is crazy sweet.... Almost makes me with I lived up north just to see it. Then again I'll eat Christmas dinner on my back deck, in short sleeves. But it almost makes move up. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great, unique vehicle


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_That is a truly amazing vehicle and piece of VW history. Do mind me asking how much you paid for it, and where it came from, and what it took to get it shipped? The Porsche versions, were those powered by the porsche flat 4 like in the 914s, or early 6cyl, from 911's?

The prices really depend on the condition of the unit. I've seen them as low as $4000 to $5000, but as high as $20,000. Transportation costs can be extreme. I bought mine in England and brought it over to the US. It was a nightmare to do that, complicated by the European 'mad cow' disease issues at the time I did it because I had to have all sorts of health certificates to prove that it was not driven fields where cows infected with mad cow disease existed, all the fluids had to be drained (which made transporting it and loading it a problem). I ended up renting an entire ISO shipping container and strapping it into the container. The US Customs were not at all helpful either. The paperwork to bring it here took several months to arrange and I almost abandoned it in England during the process, simply due to frustration.
Mine was actually partially restored by the British TV show Salvage Squad, which is a Discovery Channel production. The show has aired all over the UK, Iceland, and parts of Europe but not ever in north America (at least not that I know of). I've got a DVD copy of the show so I've seen it. They did, what I would call a "TV" restoration which means they made it look good, but not necessarily correct. The lights are original but were not hooked up. The brake level was installed but not working. The interior was left undone. Some of the gauges were connected, some not. The gas tank was not, etc, etc, etc!!! None of that stuff shows up on the TV show. I've been working on it for a couple years and doing some very selective upgrades. My upgrades include adding modern side, rear and additional front lighting. . . but using New Old Stock light switches from Hella to match the interior look of the original.
The Porsche versions were powered by a special 'industrial version' engine that was a modified version of a 1600cc Porsche 356 engine.
By the way, we are supposed to get up to 12" of snow over the next 36 hours


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

I really want to keep the original look to the vehicle. But there are some practical issues that really need to be upgraded for safe use. So here is an example of what I have done.
This photos shows the original lights, with completely rusted and pitted interiors. When I got it, the lights did not work, but when I got one of them to work it was about as bright as a birthday candle and totally useless to use at night.








Here is a modern H4 halogen conversion insert that I picked up at AutoZone.









Here is the H4 conversion insert installed. I was lucky to find one that fit perfectly into the original housing.








And the completed light, with HIGH and LOW beam and modern lighting quality hidden completely inside the original fixture.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Melensdad at 10:13 AM 11-30-2006_


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

two words.....bad ass


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (DubsMcGee)*

it's amazing


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

I've had one of these on my DREAM VW list for years. 
closest i'll get is a homebuilt 2 seat fiberglass sno-buggy idea I have. mid engined with a subaru driveline (deuce and half style) skiis in the front and 2 back axles (w/ trax) 
someday when I have more time then money i guess. 
great VW.. and kudos to bringing it to this side of the pond for us to enjoy..


----------



## nicnaor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Tuggle)*

the motor's in front, right? And the tranny is in front too so you have to shift in reverse order. 
Seems like a fun car, makes me wish I had my Kubel running so I can play with it in the snow too, or had too much $$ so I can build one of these attachments for mine


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (nicnaor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicnaor* »_the motor's in front, right? And the tranny is in front too so you have to shift in reverse order. 

YES, the pattern is backwards and I always have to look at the shift pattern when I start using it because my "muscle memory" doesn't seem to work as well as my "mind memory" when I shift it.

_Quote, originally posted by *danfromsyr* »_I've had one of these on my DREAM VW list for years. 

There is another brand that is also VW powered and it was an American made unit. The Kristi Snowcat. They had a KT2 and a KT3 and both had hydraulic drives but were powered by either a VW or (very rare) a Porsche engine. There are very few known examples of these, production numbers were low, but they occasionally sell for $3500 to $5500 when they come up for sale. Most of the ones I have seen are in pretty rough condition. Parts are impossible to get and must be fabricated. They are most a curiosity than anything else and have no real collector value (Snow Trac's have no collector value either, but are very practical and used daily in northern climates) 
Here is a short cabin Kristi (most had a fiberglass body that extended all the way over the open back area).
























The Kristi snowcats were technically interesting. They had hydraulic lifters so you could lift the track on one side while lowering it on the other side when crossing slopes. Also you could raise the back edge of the tracks while climbing and lower the front end of the tracks while decending. This allowed the cabin to remain reasonably level. I think the complications of the systems and the small cabin size made them less popular??? A KT3 could seat rougly 5 people and it was supposed to be fairly cramped (I never sat in one with 4 other people). But a Snow Trac can seat 7 and stow some gear under one of the seats at the same time while carrying gear on the outside side rails. 
Here are 2 interior photos of my Snow Trac that were taken in England (before I began the restoration).
















This is a photo of a Snow Trac that I looked at buying. It is located in France. It actually give a much better idea about the size of the interior that the two photos above.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_

By the way, we are supposed to get up to 12" of snow over the next 36 hours









God does answer prayer.







Wow. nice job on the lights. 
and to Nicnaor - Great pics as always we can count on you for the rare ones to entertain us. Wheelies in a tracked Kubel! WOW! Cheers all.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*

i love all these things, i want one


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Tuggle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuggle* »_i love all these things, i want one

You can buy them on eBay. There are usually a dozen for sale every day.








Unfortunately they are very small and won't hold real people!
But you might be really good and get one in your stocking on Christmas morning http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_
You can buy them on eBay. There are usually a dozen for sale every day.








Unfortunately they are very small and won't hold real people!
But you might be really good and get one in your stocking on Christmas morning http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

One more question, or statement. It looks like the Kristi US model is a skidsteer style, like a Bobcat. How intricate is the steering system in the Snowtrac, being that it has a steering wheel, and not 2 handles? Is it hydraulic? Speed sensors for each track maybe?







how?


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_One more question, or statement. It looks like the Kristi US model is a skidsteer style, like a Bobcat. How intricate is the steering system in the Snowtrac, being that it has a steering wheel, and not 2 handles? Is it hydraulic? Speed sensors for each track maybe?







how?

The steering in the Snow Trac uses a genuine VW 3 spoke steering wheel from a Schwimwagen, so the steering wheel is pretty rare, and pretty expensive to replace if you need one. As for the method used to steer the Snow Trac, it is a very interesting invention that was developed. 
There are two large spools located behind the engine (you can see them in one of the photos above) and they are connected by a think rubber belt called a "variator" belt. When the Snow Trac is driving straight, the belt is delivering equal power to each of the spools, however when the wheel is turned to one direction, the spool on that side is altered/expanded so that the power is directed to the opposite track. Consequently the steering mechanism eats up very little horsepower (approximately 3 to 4hp) and the power of the engine is allowed to go to the tracks. To put this into perspective, a hydrostatic drive snowcat may use up 50% of its power to affect the steering so a very high horsepower engine is required to run the snowcat. 
The turning radius of a Snow Trac (on snow, sand, gravel) is similar to the turning radius of a car. However, if trying to turn a Snow Trac on grass care must be taken and wide turns are required or you can drive right off the tracks because the grass does not provide the slippage required. Jeep drivers brag about traction, but if you really want to experience traction, try to turn a tracked vehicle with metal cleats on your lawn! THAT is traction! Oh, and make sure your wife is not outside when you do it because if the tracks stay on, I can guarantee you the lawn will be gone


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

Thats great I figured there was some innovative technology. Absolutely amazing. Even more impressed that there is no power loss (hardly any). When you have time I would love to see some more pics of those spools expanding, contracting, if time permits. Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## bludunebuggy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

Very entertaining







... Thank you Stagger for the great questions I'm learning a lot from this, and things I wouldn't have thought of to ask. 
Who and/or where was this originally produced, it seems they are much more popular in Europe?


----------



## bludunebuggy (Jan 12, 2006)

Well nevermind my question.. i apparently missed a paragraph at the begining the first time though. Got my answer. A fasinating vehicle, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_ I would love to see some more pics of those spools expanding, contracting, if time permits. 

Unfortunately that is not possible. The mechanism requires that the Snow Trac be moving when you turn the wheel. There is actually a big warning notice NOT to turn the steering wheel on the dashboard, and more in the manuals. Turning the wheel without the tracks moving stresses the mechanism and can actually crack the steel housing. The only real way to take the photo you want is to remove the hood and then run backwards while my wife drives at me!!! NOT GOING TO HAPPEN








I've got all the manuals digitized, I'll see if I can pull some images out that better show/explain the steering system. 
The amazing thing to me is that it was developed in the mid-1950s and remained in production using the same steering system until production ceased. And the ONLY reason they stopped making these is because VW stopped producing the engines in Europe. For about 2 years after Aktiv ceased production, the importer in Scotland made Snow Tracs from a spare parts stockpile that he had in stock. I was actually in contact with the Canadian importer today, he tried to continue the production of the Snow Tracs after Aktiv ceased production because he could get the engines from South America, however Aktiv had already shut down their production of the proprietary components and could not/did not want to start up a supply of them again.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *bludunebuggy* »_ it seems they are much more popular in Europe?

About 1/2 of the total production came to North America. A good number of units went to the Scottish Highlands. A heavier duty version went to Japan and were used in the 1972 Olympic games to groom the ski slopes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Melensdad at 3:41 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

Variator belt tension
Check the tension of the variator drive belt occasionally.
When correctly tensioned, it should be possible to press in the belt by thumb 20 mm (3/4") as shown in fig.1. The tension is checked first when the belt has been run for a short time after the adjustment.








The belt is tightened by loosening each nut on the screws A in fig.1, the same amount; the screws are by that turned counter-clockwise. The lower nut is slackened from inside the cab through an opening on the right-hand heater and defroster control. Do not adjust the nuts in fig 2. These are properly adjusted when the variator is installed and their adjustment must not be altered when the belt is tensioned.


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

I did not realize this thread would get so much interest so here are some more toys.
Matchbox made 3 versions of the toy. One with embossed sides, one with plain side, and with with a white decal on the side.
























.
.
There was also a Matchbox Puzzle








.
.
R&L Toys, produced in Australia, made a small plastic version that was given away as a cereal premium. I am not sure when these were made, but I think it was the early 70's and I think they were in some Kellogg's cereal boxes.
























.
.
Snap a roos, which was sold by Aurora toys, and made (I think) by R&L Toys (or at least using R&L Toys' injection molds, had an Antarctic Explorers set that included a Snow Trac, a dog sled and some 'explorers'








I've managed to collect at least one of every one of these versions, including a couple that are still wrapped in their original, unopened, factory packages.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

"I did not realize this thread would get so much interest"
The subject in general is just that interesting.
I recall a fellow club member who worked for Zamboni Electric,he had decorated the 4x4 beams holding up the roof of his backyard deck with old electric meters from a number of other cities surrounding his house,and had wired the house with a relay system so he could control any light,TV or appliance from any switch on any wall in any room.
He'd stop by Lakewood Motors every now and then to see if I had any automotive grade substitute parts for the icerink machines that were no longer available through the industrial division.
Would anyone have any info on those?,as I've tried to search them down and just keep running into a story about an aircooled VW powered Zamboni ice machine driver that decided to take a trip to the local fast food place in one







,and the Zamboni site doesn't seem to elaborate on the subject much.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_I did not realize this thread would get so much interest so here are some more toys.
Matchbox made 3 versions of the toy. One with embossed sides, one with plain side, and with with a white decal on the side.












Thats funny, cause I had that matchbox. I had the entire first and second series originally made in England. I bet my mom still has them. I think they are worth some money now if we could find them. I'll have to go to her house and pick her brain. I think there were a few other aircooleds in the series as well. Thanks again for the info!








Sorry Buggy I know nothing about the Zamboni.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Melensdad* »_










i have one of these minus treads. once the snow rolls arund, can we buy rides?







no, really...


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (vw fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw fiend* »_
i have one of these minus treads. once the snow rolls arund, can we buy rides?







no, really...

*Tracks are available.*
There is a guy on ebay who sells replacement tracks. Do a few searches on ebay. I think they may be listed under Snow Track instead of Snow Trac?








As for buying rides, the best bet is just to show up and get a free one when I am driving it around. I've never turned down the opportunity to take on passengers. 


_Modified by Melensdad at 6:47 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

i <3 Snow Track
PG 2 FTW


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Tuggle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuggle* »_
PG 2 FTW

Such an MK2er


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (stagger_lee)*

For all you sand rail dune jumping junkies out there, here is an African desert tested version of my Snow Trac, called the Sand Trac*. From what I can tell there must be an air conditioner inside that thing because I know mine heats up in the summer just like a greenhouse! *








The photo above was taken from a Swedish car magazine. It was published in December 1999. The magazine is *"Classic Motor Magasin"*


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (Melensdad)*

that thing is the tits. i skimmed through the thread and you might have answered this but where do you get parts for it if something random breaks? is there like a snow trac parts guy in alaska?


----------



## Melensdad (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Flat 4 powered Swedish Snow Trac (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_that thing is the tits . . . where do you get parts for it if something random breaks? is there like a snow trac parts guy in alaska?

Being that a lot of it is VW based, most of the mechanicals can be found from traditional air-cooled VW suppliers. The brakes are VW, the engine and transmission are VW. Even things like interior trim parts, mirrors, etc are VW. There are some proprietary parts, like sprockets and the steering mechanism and those are tougher to find. I'm in the process of trying to get new bronze drive sprockets cast for me in Canada by the former importer of Snow Tracs. He has a heavy duty sprocket that can be used as mold. The sprockets are a wear item, but they can last for a decade of heavy use, two decades of lighter use. Things like the steering belt (variator) can be found by cross referencing other sources for belts and so those are still in production and the originals were simply adapted from some other machinery. The metal steering mechanism, should it break, would require custom work







Things like gauges were all common parts and can be sourced.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

